# I don't care who you are post some pics of tropies



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

OK-I will post some for you. These were taken in 2004 with a 29" 70 Lb Mathews Outback bow and an AR34 bow, Beman arrows and Slick trick broadheads.








Red Hartebeest taken with Englebrecht Safaris-Tsumeb, Namibia









Kudu taken in Namibia









Plains Zebra taken in Namibia









Blue Wildebeest Taken at Matlabas Game Hunters in the Limpopo Province of RSA









Warthog taken in RSA









Impala taken in RSA









Gemsbok taken in RSA


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

These were my favorite hunts that I have photos of.

2007 - Ross CR334 28" 70lbs, 520gr CX Terminator Select, 125gr Magnus Stinger 4 blade




















2006 - Ross CR334 28" 70lbs, 520gr CX Terminator Select, 125gr Magnus Stinger 4 blade



















2005 - PSE Nova 28.5" 60lbs, 470gr Easton C2 Realtree, 125gr NAP Thunderhead (not the Mathews Outback that you see sticking out in the photo)










2004 - PSE Nova 28.5" 60lbs, Blackhawk Vapor, 125gr NAP Thunderhead


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm far too lazy to go through the process of putting all my pictures up. But if you want, go by my website www.normbates.com and click on the hunting tab for some photos. As for what I was using, Bear bow 67lb, Gold Tip's and G5 broadheads.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

nice animals. How much does it cost to go over there. Average 6-7 day hunt.


----------



## kuduhunter (Jul 21, 2006)

*great hunt*

can´t wait for the next hunt....


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Lion in RSA 2005
Mathews Z-Max, 70# with 28 1/2" draw, A/C/C 3-60 arrows with 100 grain Rocky Mountain BH









Buffalo in Zimbabwe 2004

Mathews Legacy, 75# with 28 1/2" draw, custom arrows with 225 Grain Steel Force 2 blade BH










Those are a few of the nearly 20 I have from Africa


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Photos*

Blue Wildebeest, RSA, Hoyt UltraTec, 70#, Easton Axis 100gr NAP Spitfire.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Photos*

Warthog, Hoyt Trykon 70#, NAP Shockwave 100gr, Easton Axis total arrow weight 415gr. 1st one in RSA, 2nd one in Northern Namibia


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Photos*

Northern Namibia, Hoyt Vulcan, 70#, Easton Super Slims 340 spine, NAP Razorback 100gr, total arrow weight 422gr. 1st Kudu cow, 2nd young Eland bull.


----------



## drenalin33 (Aug 7, 2008)

All these were taken with a 70lb Drenalin, Beaman 400 shafts and G5 Striker 125 gr. boadheads.







14 1/2" @ Lekota Safaris, Limpopo region







Heavy 54" Kudu bull @ Lekota Safaris







Zebra @ Lekota Safaris







29 1/4" Wildebeest @ Lekota Safaris







27 1/2" Nyala @ Lekota Safaris


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Here are a few pix from my trip to South Africa last week. Just got home last friday, cant wait to go back! I gotta go back and get me a kudu!


----------

